# Colin James Tour



## Lincoln

I went to see Colin James last night at a 950 seat theater in Fort Sask. Great show as always. Looks like he's touring all the small cities in the west right now. Very little advertising going on........wasn't even a sell out. Just him and one of his band members as backup, 2 deluxe reverbs and what else do you really need? Incredible show, everything was perfect. If you're in the west and you dig him, check out his tour schedule, he may be coming to a small venue near you.


----------



## Swervin55

Why is that I always hear about this stuff after the fact?


----------



## Lincoln

Swervin55 said:


> Why is that I always hear about this stuff after the fact?


that's just it. the lack of advertising was crazy. You could have had front/center row for $45 a ticket! The row in front of us was pretty much empty (8th row)
Nothing in the Journal or the Sun. One tiny add that ran 1 time only in our little weekly hick-paper and that was it.

I feel bad now for not giving local GC members a heads-up


----------



## GTmaker

November 25 2013 (Monday night)
River Run Centre
GUelph ONtario

Im looking at the tickets on my desk right now....

G.


----------



## mrmatt1972

I think I'm going to be able to see him in North Bay next month! Woot. The last time I saw him was at the Hillside Folk Festival along with Colin Linden. That was pretty great.


----------



## Roryfan

GTmaker said:


> November 25 2013 (Monday night)
> River Run Centre
> GUelph ONtario
> 
> Im looking at the tickets on my desk right now....
> 
> G.


Picked mine up last week, good seats this time. We'll have to meet up for a beverage, it's always fun to put a face to a GC name.

- - - Updated - - -



Lincoln said:


> I went to see Colin James last night at a 950 seat theater in Fort Sask. Great show as always. Looks like he's touring all the small cities in the west right now. Very little advertising going on........wasn't even a sell out. Just him and one of his band members as backup, 2 deluxe reverbs and what else do you really need? Incredible show, everything was perfect. If you're in the west and you dig him, check out his tour schedule, he may be coming to a small venue near you.


Was "Into The Mystic" on the set list by any chance?


----------



## Lincoln

yes, it was.


----------



## Roryfan

Lincoln said:


> yes, it was.


Fantastic, my GF will be quite happy. Any info on the rest of the set list? My fave CJ album is Bad Habits, hopefully he plays Speechless & a few other gems from that record.

[video=youtube_share;XaQv-q3JnBw]http://youtu.be/XaQv-q3JnBw[/video]


----------



## Lincoln

Roryfan said:


> Fantastic, my GF will be quite happy. Any info on the rest of the set list? My fave CJ album is Bad Habits, hopefully he plays Speechless & a few other gems from that record.


He jumped all over the map. Started with 5 Long Years, then something from Limelight, then a new one, a lot of slide, a couple covers you'd never expect like Riana's "Stay" for example, pretty much covered the whole spectrum of his music.
Vodoo, national steel, etc........


----------



## GTmaker

Roryfan said:


> Picked mine up last week, good seats this time. We'll have to meet up for a beverage, it's always fun to put a face to a GC name.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Although I have others with me, I see no reason not to say hi during intermission or right after the show.
SOunds like a plan so lets work something out.

G.


----------



## JHarasym

Anyone else see a resemblance between Colin and Johnny Reid?


----------



## Swervin55

Yeah, Colin looks a little "shadier".:smile-new:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I seen him several years ago at an outside venue that has a highway running next to it. During the show he hopped the fence and ran out to the side of the highway and played a 10 min solo. Was fairly bizarre 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

The GF has a work function that evening so it looks like I have an extra ticket for Monday's show in Guelph. 5th row, centre section, face value is $50. I'm also in need of a decent Strat pup, preferably a middle.


----------



## Lincoln

GuitarsCanada said:


> I seen him several years ago at an outside venue that has a highway running next to it. During the show he hopped the fence and ran out to the side of the highway and played a 10 min solo. Was fairly bizarre
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


saw him in Edmonton at the Windspear one time, during a song he spotted an empty seat in the middle of place. Jumped off the stage, wondered over there while still playing, made his way to center of about row 20, sat down and finished his solo. Then he shook all the hands around him and headed back up to the stage while playing the next song.
He never disapoints.


----------



## buzzy

http://www.colinjames.com/tour/

North Bay, Belleville, Peterborough,........ 

I've seen him in concert several times, though not recently. One show in Ottawa in the 90's was outdoors and cost $1 if I recall correctly. Colin James was great but his sax player nearly stole the show that night.


----------



## Judas68fr

Just bought 2 tickets for next Wednesday's concert in Kingston!


----------



## GTmaker

Roryfan said:


> The GF has a work function that evening so it looks like I have an extra ticket for Monday's show in Guelph. 5th row, centre section, face value is $50. I'm also in need of a decent Strat pup, preferably a middle.


cammon folks.....someone step up and help Roryfan by getting that extra ticket he has....
Looks like its a great seat and if youve never been to the River Run in Guelph, I can tell you its a real treat to see anyone there.

So... great venue, great entertainment....what the hell are you waiting for...'

see ya there

G.


----------



## Roryfan

GTmaker said:


> cammon folks.....someone step up and help Roryfan by getting that extra ticket he has....
> Looks like its a great seat and if youve never been to the River Run in Guelph, I can tell you its a real treat to see anyone there.
> 
> So... great venue, great entertainment....what the hell are you waiting for...'
> 
> see ya there
> 
> G.


Thnx G. Ticket is gone, to a (gasp) drummer!


----------



## GTmaker

Roryfan said:


> Thnx G. Ticket is gone, to a (gasp) drummer!


I'm pretty sure they dont allow drummers in the River Run...
Best you can hope for is that your friend acts normal (not easy thing for drummers )
and he just might be able to sneek in.

keep on rockin

G.


----------



## Lincoln

bad/old joke of the day:

What do you call a guy who likes to hang out with musicians?




a drummer


----------



## Judas68fr

seen the guy yesterday evening in Kingston's Grand Theatre. Amazing show! This man knows how to play his guitar!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I saw his Facebook post about being in St Catharines earlier this week.

I either didn't know about it, or I checked for tickets as soon as I heard - way back when - and it was sold out. So, I forgot all about it.

Either way, I kinda freaked out when I heard that it had come and gone.


----------



## GTmaker

I should of made these comments a while back but better late then never...

First I thought the concert was great....I didnt know what to expect with the 
"up close and personal" tour but I was not disappointed....
Great show, great venue , what the hell else do you want...

I had a nice "private messages" conversation with CG member Roryfan who was kind enough to drop by and say hallo during intermission.
One of the things I mentioned was how great the concert sounded. PA system was tuned perfect. Loud (but not too loud and very full sounding.)

This is the wierd part....
My seats where (looking from the audience) up front and to the far left. To my right and behind a tall curtain that extended on to the stage about 6 feet . I could clearly see a bench for the guitar tech to use. Behind the bench was Collins guitar rack filled with guitars.
Now you get the wierd stuff...
After about 2 or 3 songs, the guitar teck sat on a stool behind his bench ( out of sight from most of the audience)
picked up a white Fender Presicion Bass and basicaly played bass for the rest of the night.

When I told Roryfan about this bass playing, he said that he wondered how Collin was getting all that great bass sound from his accoustic.

Anways.... thats my story and I'm stickin to it.

G.


----------



## Lincoln

I was wondering where the "really nice" bass tones were coming from when he was in my town too. That explains it!


----------

